#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Need Simple Survey template / example

## fau5tu5

Using Access 2007 ,

I am trying to build a simple database (ok.. for me those terms might not go well together,.. simple, and database.. I'm new and confused  :Confused:  )

Its likely a single table database I believe.

Purpose:

To input information taken from surveys (on paper) describing numbered case events and to be able to later search and sort from the data gathered to analyze and to be able to output basic reports of some of the totals.  

Input "Form" to be able to input all the info on the paper survey with:
Case ID#  
First Name
Last Name
Info
LocationD
Event
Event Catagory (possibly a future table of its own.. but not sure, currently not)
Time of Event
Narrative
Reviewer (person who did survey)

(there is more but I believe with the basics, maybe not even that much, I could fumble through the rest)

Then a "Form" (I think I'm using this term correctly) that references a couple of "Queries"  to "sort by", X, or X and Y, (X being Case#, Y being, anything else)


And an output "Report" showing the results of the above Query.


I've tried going the the MS Tutorials 3 times now, and I'm getting more confused by the minute..  Perhaps because it seemingly keeps getting overcomplicated by much more complex systems and examples (when I look at available templates)

I'm really looking for a functional skeleton that I can reverse engineer (at a very basic level) to understand what makes what function, and how to duplicate similar functions..  Then I can move on to more complex modifications and nuances..  but I'm completely failing to get the basic framework working in what seems like it shouldnt take more than the time the tutorials practice session takes...

I would greatly appreciate any help even if it is a 4 column table with one input form, and one output query -> Report.


Thank you PLEASE Thank You...

----------


## fau5tu5

Oh, BTW,..  the one "Must have" functional form is one that allows a scroll or dropdown/pulldown scroll whatever, of CASE#, which will show the associated data with that case..  

Almost identical to the input form.. but in revers..   Choose CASE# and see that full entry.

And there can be multiple listings for the same CASE# and each needs to be present..  so if there are 3 entries for CASE# 213,  each of them needs to be selectable, (not merged into one )  

FWIW,  CASE# is the designator for a Person.. so the same person can have multiple EVENTS etc..   and each is its own "EVENT" entry, but they all share the same CASE# ..

----------

